# Whiski Jack and Raintree Vacation Club



## jd2601 (Jul 23, 2007)

Are Whiski Jack resorts sold as fixed weeks?  Is Raintree Vacation Club a seperate purchase or is this included in most week sales?  Any difference in purchasing resale vs direct?

Raintree Vacation Club platinum, I believe this will reserve a 2 bedroom most of the year, with select weeks, holiday only a one bedroom.  Is this a good level to start with?

Is it possible to add on to a Raintree Vacation Club membership or are you stuck with the jewel level you purchased?

Are most folks satisfied with Raintree Vacation Club?  We certainly enjoyed Whistler and other resorts are in areas we enjoy.  Are you able to exchange through Raintree Vacation Club.  I would like to get away from RCI not sure if this is the way.

Thanks for any information, I have been searching this forum and Google and still not clear on Raintree.


----------



## geoand (Jul 23, 2007)

jd2601 said:


> Are Whiski Jack resorts sold as fixed weeks?  _We purcased our unit as fixed week. Don't know if they have floating weeks._
> Is Raintree Vacation Club a seperate purchase or is this included in most week sales?  _We purchased our week before RVC was around and then joined when RVC got involved with WJ_
> 
> Any difference in purchasing resale vs direct?_I think you should contac WJ direct for that info.  My understanding but no experience is that if you buy resale, some are RVC units and that transfers with the sale and some aren't and you need to then buy RVC membership_
> ...



Reply is witin the body of op.


----------

